# Old "Huskie" dogging out



## williamc633 (Nov 8, 2004)

A friend let me have an old Huskie, Model 254 (this after I apparently burned up my McCullough Timber Bear.)

The Husqavarna cut pretty well for a little while. Now, though it will start up when cold and run fine for a very little while, it dogs out if I let off the throttle, and it is the devil to get it going again--if I can EVEN GET IT STARTED AT ALL. 

In other words, after I get it going, it will run fine for a while if I keep it fired up real high RPM, but pretty soon it if I let off, it's gonna die and I can not get it cranked for a long long time.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

WCC


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

it probablly needs a rebuild. the diaprahm could also be worn out or it needs adjustment


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

My guess is it is running lean and is overheating. Try opening both carb adjustment screws 1/2 turn. As bug said, by now it could be in need of a rebuild.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I would try everything that they said, but I would also check the spark arrestor to make sure it's not clogged up. The old Husqavarna saws are bad about clogging the spark arrestor and running funny.


----------



## williamc633 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all for taking the time to reply.

I tried to do a little overhauling myself on that carb, and I think I basically finished it off.

Needing to cut some wood bad, I headed to town to buy a Poulan Pro, which seemed to offer the best power for the buck. Sales helper recommended even the smallest Huskie over the Poulan, so that's what I got, a Hushie 141. All I could afford.

Not as big as I wanted but I only cut two/three cord a year so we'll see.


----------

